# Stolen Challenge coin  #41



## Scratch_043 (28 Jul 2007)

probably not going to happen, but figured I'd giver a shot.

if anyone finds someone with challenge coin #41, PLEASE report them to the admins here, as that coin was stolen, along with my laptop, camera, and 2 cell phones, from me while I was at St. Jean (mega) just before easter this year.

It never occured to me, until I went looking for my coin in my other luggage the other day, and remembered where it was.

Chimo,
Nic


----------



## DirtyDog (28 Jul 2007)

I'm just curious, how does one manage to steal those things in St. Jean?  Were they insecure?

i'm not trying to bash you, it sucks to be ripped off, I'm just wondering.


----------



## Franko (28 Jul 2007)

Just moved it here for now. I'm sure that whoever stole it will be caught.

Regards

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## armyvern (28 Jul 2007)

I promise to go out as often as I can, bringing forth my coin from its secret spot (  ~shhh~ those of you who know), and observing the serial numbers of any and all coins offered in return.

If I come across #41, I shall whip their thieving butt, then meet you in the smoking area so we can harass posers together again!! (Oh...and you'd owe me a tequila, so I'll look really hard!!)


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Jul 2007)

Thanks, I don't really expect someone who took it to realize what it is, but I was just kind of grasping at straws, thinking of any way to get the stuff back.
The staff wasn't too helpful, and didn't really seem to care, despite the fact that it was stolen from a supposedly secure room, because I was told that I couldn't lock the stuff up myself, where I KNEW I had the only key.

alas, it's gone, and I'm trying to rebuild my collection of media, documents, etc. from memory, or from remnants I had saved to disk before leaving.

Nic


----------



## armyvern (28 Jul 2007)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Thanks, I don't really expect someone who took it to realize what it is, but I was just kind of grasping at straws, thinking of any way to get the stuff back.
> The staff wasn't too helpful, and didn't really seem to care, despite the fact that it was stolen from a supposedly secure room, because I was told that I couldn't lock the stuff up myself, where I KNEW I had the only key.
> 
> alas, it's gone, and I'm trying to rebuild my collection of media, documents, etc. from memory, or from remnants I had saved to disk before leaving.
> ...



Did you file a report with the Military Police?


----------



## Shamrock (28 Jul 2007)

With well over 2,000 candidates staying at the Mega at any given time and access to rooms at various levels of "security", I suspect the MP's would have considerable difficulty getting anywhere.


----------



## armyvern (28 Jul 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> With well over 2,000 candidates staying at the Mega at any given time and access to rooms at various levels of "security", I suspect the MP's would have considerable difficulty getting anywhere.



No, but at least the report is filed and it's "offical" for insurance purposes; and gets the serial numbers recorded.


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Jul 2007)

yes, and was told that they would do their best to track it down, but there was only so much that they could do. haven't heard a thing from them since, and I'm calling them back again on monday to find out if they've learned anything since I last spoke to them. Unfortunately, I was unable to give them serial numbers at that time, since all my paperwork is locked away back in Ontario, but I'll be heading back there at the end of August, so I'm bringing the documentation back with me. (to Gagetown, but I can fax it from here.)


----------



## Shamrock (28 Jul 2007)

Hopefully they can.  I bet they're tired of dealing with stolen laundry & Pte Bloggins is drunk again calls.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I bet they're tired of dealing with stolen laundry & Pte Bloggins is drunk again calls.



 :rofl:


How things never change.....


----------



## kratz (28 Jul 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Hopefully they can.  I bet they're tired of dealing with stolen laundry & Pte Bloggins is drunk again calls.



making a search for an Army.ca coin as a high priority would shake up the routine then.  ;D


----------



## proudnurse (28 Jul 2007)

sorry to hear Torn, hopefully not only do you get your stuff back but that they find the person that did this 

~Rebecca


----------



## medaid (28 Jul 2007)

Ouch Torn, that sucks. Hey don't we have some members who's got some pull with the MP det out there?  Come one guys fess up! Start searching  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jul 2007)

Well, the way ahead seems pretty obvious to me.........


Time for an RV at ToRN's location, so we can start pulling out our coins.....and he can start buying the beer   ;D


See kids? There's always a silver lining......sure, not so much for ToRN, but for the rest of us cheap, thirsty types  :cheers:


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Jul 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, the way ahead seems pretty obvious to me.........
> 
> 
> Time for an RV at ToRN's location, so we can start pulling out our coins.....and he can start buying the beer   ;D
> ...



I ever tell you that I like the way you process thoughts?  >

Seriously though, ToRN, that does suck, and your best hope is that someone either "finds" said coin and returns it to you, or you can always hope in Karma...or finding out who did it.


----------



## JAYMEDINC (29 Jul 2007)

Just stumbled on this group while doing a Google search for Challenge Coin.  Sorry to hear about your coin being stolen.  My car was robbed last month and I was just thankful I didn't have my box of coins in my trunk that I typically travel with.  The laptop was in there though.

That being said, I have never seen an Army.ca coin, and I even put a request on the Army.ca wikipedia page a few months ago to have a photo posted.  To no avail.  Can someone kindly post it to this thread?

Sincerely,
Jesse L. Medford - President
http://ChallengeCoinAssociation.org


----------



## Franko (29 Jul 2007)

Just become a subscriber and you can get your very own!       

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jul 2007)

JAYMEDINC said:
			
		

> That being said, I have never seen an Army.ca coin, and I even put a request on the Army.ca wikipedia page a few months ago to have a photo posted.  To no avail.  Can someone kindly post it to this thread?



There is a photo of one on Wikipedia now.


----------



## JAYMEDINC (29 Jul 2007)

Thanks, I didn't get the notice from Wikipedia that someone added the coin photo.  I must've cancelled my alerts on that one.

I'd be glad to trade a Challenge Coin Association Inaugural Coin for one of these Army.ca Challenge Coins.

http://challengecoinassociation.org/CCAcoin.html


----------



## medaid (29 Jul 2007)

JAYMEDINC, like previously stated, you must be a subscriber to get one of these coins. Also, when you get a coin, it will not be a coveted Army.ca one, instead it will be a Milnet.ca coin.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jul 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> *it will not be a coveted Army.ca one, instead it will be a Milnet.ca coin. *


If you _do_ happen to get an army.ca coin #41 though....let us know


----------



## medaid (30 Jul 2007)

hehehe what JM said  ;D


----------

